
Ask HN: Please Fork My Project - boramalper
Hello HN,<p>I am the (only) developer behind magnetico[0], the (first?) fully-decentralised BitTorrent search engine suite that you can host yourself. It is intended to replace public trackers, so to speak.<p>It was featured on Hacker News and TorrentFreak:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14018877<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;torrentfreak.com&#x2F;magnetico-a-personal-torrent-search-engine-that-cant-be-shut-down-170409&#x2F;<p>I believe that the project serves an actual need, that is, decentralising the only central component of the BitTorrent stack: trackers. I have been developing the project for the past 3 years and I know that it still has lots of room for improvement, but the development came to a halt as I burnt out. I no longer have the will to work on <i>this</i> project, simple as that.<p>It consists of ~4.2k lines of Go, and ~500 lines of very basic JS.<p>I would be grateful if anyone here is interested in forking magnetico. I am happy to answer your questions and help with onboarding too.<p>Bora<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;boramalper&#x2F;magnetico&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
It's better to use a meaningful title. Something like in the 2017 submission "
_Magnetico: self-hosted BitTorrent DHT search engine suite_ " . Perhaps you
still can edit this.

Try to get user. Users will became poweruser. Powerusers will become
contributors. [You can try also with first-good-issue, but I don't like it too
much.]

In the last submission there was some complains about the greedy strategy to
connect to other nodes. Have you fixed it?

